# Interview with Koos Hassing



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Interesting interview to Koss Hassing from the van
Tiekerhook kennels

van Tiekerhook - Interview with Koos Hassing


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Catu said:


> Interesting interview to Koss Hassing from the van
> Tiekerhook kennels
> 
> van Tiekerhook - Interview with Koos Hassing


Gonna really look at this tomorrow when I have more time...


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

A very interesting interview, to say the least. 

Thank you for posting this. I like Mr. Hassing's opinions and breeding philosophy. I have bookmarked the page for future reference.



> *  Captain Max vom Stephanitz's thoughts on breeding  *
> *"Make sure my shepherd dog remains a working dog for I have struggled all my life for that aim!"*​*The breeding of shepherd dogs must be the breeding of working dogs.
> 
> „Schäferhundzucht ist Gebrauchshundzucht, muß immer Gebrauchshundzucht bleiben, sonst ist sie keine Schäferhundzucht mehr!!!
> ...


----------

